# Looking $ a hunting camper



## fire305 (Dec 12, 2008)

can do some gun trades
or buy
thanks jason


----------



## brock (Jan 9, 2009)

Ive got an old Scottie type camper I'll sell for $500. Its dry and sleeps 2 comfortably. PM me if interested. Its about 12 - 14 feet long and has a brand new window unit A/C.


----------



## gcbobcat (Feb 12, 2009)

*Camper available*

I have a 23 ft, Mity Lite. It will sleep 6.  Has all of the amenities.  Very clean, used very little.  It just sits in my driveway.  Will sell for $5,000.  Let me know if you are interested.  It is 5 years old.  Can send pictures.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Feb 14, 2009)

*Brock*

I sent you a pm.


----------



## ENGINEER23 (Mar 6, 2009)

*camper 24' terry 94 model*

I've got a 24'terry 1994 model. Very clean, everything works great. need to get a bigger camper. $4,000.00


----------



## gcowley (Jul 14, 2009)

*free camper*

talbot county old leaky but fixable 28 foot ac works not much else ,, gordon 7703619386


----------



## caseyb (Aug 19, 2009)

i got a 2000 model forest river cherokee 30' long sleeps 8 new tires and rubber roof has been refurbished $8500


----------

